# Doll Clothes...Finished! (pic heavy)



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Two of my Grand Daughters, ages 5 and 6 are getting dolls similar to the American Girl dolls for Christmas. I was asked by my son to sew doll clothes for them. This is their gift from their Granny. I used what I had, and besides the patterns didn't buy a thing. 

My Daughter has a snap press that she uses for making fancy cloth diapers. I conned her into putting all the snaps on for me, since she is the expert. I just finished the last two pieces today, and wanted to share pics before I wrap them in tissue paper and box them up for the girls. Can we say time consuming??? Why yes we can! 

I hope you all get your projects completed for Christmas on time. I have a habit of biting off more than I can chew. I'm glad I got these finished. I'd love to see what y'all are working on. 

Jumpers with machine embroidered pockets, and two blouses. Still need snaps on the jumpers. 









Two floral dresses









Velour hooded jacket, pants and skirt with long sleeve white knit top









Summer dress with matching hat, and a pair of knit pants









Two summer outfits with shorts









Flannel night gown and Pajamas









Corduroy coat and hat (short sleeve white knit top underneath)









Denim pants with label on the back, shirt and hat


----------



## Izzybeff (Sep 29, 2005)

If you were my grandma when I was a kid I would have loved you forever for doll clothes like that. They are awesome.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my goodnesss, you are the best grandma EVER!
My mom would sometimes sew doll clothes for me and my sister and we treasured them.
One year she made me a western dress shirt and a tiny mathcing one for my doll.

The next year when I got my pony she made a fabric pony that matched her for my doll too.
Those are grand memories and I believe they helped instill creativity that has lasted my whole lifetime.

Lucky granddaughters, yours.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you Izzy! I would have liked to have had some other things to go with, but my goodness, these take nearly as long as full size garments to complete! We'll see how long they like to play with the dolls. That will determine if they need more clothes. I wanted them to have a selection. I'll ask that they stay in the family.


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! Brought back memories!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What lucky girls and what a special Grandma they have. I have made dolls clothes as well and they are a lot of work and far more fiddly than larger size clothing. My aunt made me a dolls dress once while we were visiting over 59yrs later I can still remember that dress. I hope these clothes give your grand daughters life long memories to cherish. Happy Holidays.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

That's an amazing wardrobe! Beautiful work.

I only made three simple doll dresses, one for my daughter and two for my cousin's daughter. I am beyond impressed at the variety and styles in your collection.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Beautiful but isn't it labor intensive!
I'm 67 years old and I still have the doll clothes my Mother made for my baby doll ~~~


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Those are fantastic!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

Thank you! I hope they treasure them too! I will ask my DIL that they please stay in the family. They were VERY time consuming! 

The fabrics are a bit dated, and I may have gotten carried away with the ribbon roses, but I don't think the girls will mind. I used what I had, that I didn't think I'd need for a quilt or a project in the near future. 

I'll tell you what... I sure wish I had a pair of flannel striped pajamas like those pink and white ones. They are so flippin' cute!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful work! 

My neice, now age 21, has all of the AG dolls. Her Daddy said she had to raise half of the money and he'd pitch in the other half. Every time she went to Grandma's or an Aunt's house she'd ask to do the dishes for a dollar or run the vaccum for 50 cents! What's funny is that she is a neat freak and she did as good a job as most grown women! My mom would call and they'd negotiate a dusting, vaccum and bathroom cleaning for $10. I don't know who got more excited when a new doll was coming out-Mom Mom because it meant she'd get her house cleaned 5 times or my neice! 

Every Christmas her Great Aunt would give her a box of outfits she made through the year. Usually there would be 30 or so outfits. Her Aunt was a wonderful seamstress and had tons of scraps she'd use up. She'd see a cute outfit on TV and make it for the dolls. My neice still has all of her dolls and about 250 outfits for them. They're all preserved for her future daughter. That Great Aunt is long gone now, but those memories and clothes will live a long time.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are wonderful doll clothes. And they do take almost as long as people clothes. I've made those things before so I certainly appreciate how well you've made them.

The girls should be so excited tomorrow.

Merry Christmas Grandma Claus


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Those are beautiful!! Your grandaughters are going to be thrilled. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! What a wardrobe!

I finally have a granddaughter, I don't know if I can make doll clothes so well as you.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They are beautiful. I wish I had that kind of talent. Just gorgeous.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I made my two gr. granddaughters doll clothes but not near that many. They only got a vest each, a skirt each and a sweater each. 

I wouldn't have made them doll clothes this year but their step grandma requested. I was gonna make them a small quilt each to put on the floor to play on. 

You did a very good job.


----------



## Santa Claus (Dec 25, 2011)

happyjunker - 
Just wanted you to know how impressed I am with those gifts and the obvious quality of them. Mrs. Claus was checking out this forum and showed them to me.
You are another one that would be great to have in the elf department - very nice quality work.

Merry 
Christmas

Santa








​


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful, just beautiful! What a treasure they will be! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW! The they must be good for kids if SANTA says so! Thank you all for your kind words, and Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Darling clothes. I've made doll clothes and I much prefer adult clothes. 

Sewing with Nancy (Nancy Zeman) on PBS had a series not too long ago on making doll clothes and it was a simplified method. It did look much easier and the clothes were cute. You might check it out. The youngest girl in my family is 41 but I've not got two year old great-granddaughters so maybe it time to re-think doll clothes.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

What a wonderful treasure you have left them!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh, these are fabulous!!!!!!! How I would have LOVED those when I was a little girl!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

They were opened Christmas evening. The oldest of the two Grands LOVED them. Though they both received dolls for Christmas, it was easy to see that the oldest of the two, the six year old was far more interested in them than the five year old. 

My Daughter and her husband made an adorable painted wood bunk bed, with mattress and bedding. Marley, the oldest, was in heaven! She played and played, and most likely was secretly glad her Sis wasn't interested. That gave her two dolls to dress and put to bed! She dressed them in the night gown and pajamas, then chose their clothes for the next day, and hung them over the rails of the bunk bed. SO DARN CUTE! (the battery in my camera died soon after they all arrived, so I have no documentation...drat!)

My DIL text'd me yesterday saying Marley was playing with the clothes and bunk bed all morning long with one of her cousins. So... They were a hit, and that makes me one very happy Granny!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

The doll clothes are gorgeous! I surely hope they fit the dolls!


----------

